# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Shkenca vs. Fesë

## Redi

Shkenca dhe Feja praktikisht kane lindur qe me krijimin e njerezimit dhe shpesh here kane qene ne opozite me njera-tjetren.

Feja eshte sistem i gjere besimesh, vlerash etj qe ndiqen nga persona dhe grupe te vecante gati ne te gjitha shoqerite e Botes.

Ajo i ka mesuar dhe i meson njerezit te udhehiqen nga principe te forta morale duke i treguar se cfare eshte e drejte dhe cfare e gabuar, cfare duhet te bejne dhe cfare JO.

Shumica e njerezve ne kete Bote ne nje menyre apo ne nje tjeter jane Fetare, pavaresisht se ka shume te tjere qe nuk jane te tille por besojne ne Zot, ashtu sikurse ka dhe te tjere qe nuk besojne fare dhe ne Zot, pra jane Ateiste.

Megjithate, ka shume grupime ne fe apo sekte te ndryshme qe besojne ne Nje apo Shume Zote dhe qe ndjekin rituale te ndryshme. Ata kane menyrat e tyre per te shfaqur besimin dhe peruljen nga Zotit.

Si cdo gje ne kete Bote, dhe Feja nuk ka vetem anet Pozitive por dhe ato Negative te saj.

Per shkak te imponimit dhe persekutimit, i mesoi njerezit qe te jene teper konformiste dhe te pranojne gjithcka si te Vertete duke mos i dhene mundesi per te eksploruar dhe inovuar.

Ajo qe e ka pesuar direkt kete konformizem ka qene pikerisht Shkenca e cila gjate viteve te absolutizmit fetar evoloi shume pak.

Sot ne nje ore, behen me teper shpikje sesa jane bere ne nje Shekull dikur.

Shume shkencetare dikur i kane paguar teper shtrenjte zbulimet e tyre te cilat ne sot i marrin si te verteta pa piken me te vogel te dyshimit.

Psh, per shekuj e mijevjecare me rradhe, Toka eshte menduar qe ka qene e Rrafshet dhe Qendra e Universit.

Sot, jo vetem qe shihet qe ajo eshte e rrumbullaket, por qe eshte nje Planet i Zakonshem si gjithe te tjeret, ne nje Sistem Diellor si gjithe te tjeret, ne nje Galaktike si gjithe te tjerat.


Kjo Teme titullohet Shkenca vs. Fese jo pa qellim.

Ne rast se keto jane ne opozite me njera-tjetren, si mendoni se kush po fiton e kush po humbet terren dhe a jane te lidhura keto ne menyre te pandashme me njera tjetren?

A mendoni se ne nje te ardhme Feja do ti lere rrugen shkences apo do te qendrojne te dyja bashkarisht?


Kini parasysh qe te Besosh ne Zot, nuk dmth qe duhet te jesh fetar patjeter.

Mund te shprehni mendimet tuaja.


PS. Ju lutem mos e kaloni temen ne debate Fetare pasi nuk eshte hapur per kete qellim.

----------


## altin55

Ne raste se keto jane opozit me njera tjetren si thoni kush e fiton??????????????????????????????
Po te pergjigjem me thenje te Kur'anit dhe zbulime te shkences

Sikur Kur'ani te ishte prej dikujt tjeter pervec Allahut njerzit do te gjenin ne te shume kunderthenie(EN-NISA-82) 

1)KUR'ANI DHE MJEKSIA  
MREKULLIA E HEKURIT

Hekuri eshte nje nga elementet e permendure ne Kur'an ne suren (EL HADID) d.m.th ne suren e hekurit thuhet
__________________________________________________  _
NE E KEMI ZBRITUR HEKURIN NE TE CILIN KA FORCE TE MADHE DHE DOBI PER NJERZIT (El-Hadid-25)
__________________________________________________  _

Fjala ,zebritem poshte e perdorur vecanerishte per hekurin ne kete ajet mund te mendohet se ka nje kuptim metaforik qe do te thote se hekuri eshte dhuruar per te miren e njerzimit .Por ne se do te mernim ne konsiderate kuptimin e drejtperdrejte te fjales e cila eshte zbritur fizikishte nga qelli do te kuptojme se ne kete ajet gjendet nje mrekulli shkencore mjafte domethense

Ne saja te kerkimeve astronomike eshte zbuluar se hekuri i gjendur ne ruzullin Tokesor ka ardhur prej yjeve gjigande te hapesires metalet e renda ne univers jane krijuar ne bethamen e yjeve te medha .Gjithsesi sistemi yne diellor nuk zoteron nje srukture te pershtatshme qe te prodhoj vetem hekur 
Hekuri munde te prodhohet ne yje shume me te medhenj se dielli te te cilet temperatura arrin disa qindra miliona grade .Kur sasia e hekurit ne nje yll tejkallon nje nivel te caktuar ylli nuk mund ta mbaje ate me gjate dhe si rezultat shperthen ne nje shperthim te quajtur "Nova"ose "Supernova si rezultat i ketij shperthimi meteoret qe permbajne hekur shperndahen neper univers dhe levizin neper hapesir derisa te terhiqen prej forces gravitacionalete ndonje trupi qellor


E gjithe kjo na bene te qarte se hekuri nuk eshte formuar ne Toke por eshte mbajtur neper mjet meteorve pas shperthimit te yjeve ne hapesire 
Pra ai "ka zebritur ne Toke " ne te njejten menyre sic eshte shpallur ne ajetin Kur'anor
Eshte e qarte se ky fakt nuk njihej shkencerisht ne kohen e shpalljes se Kur'anit


2)FUNKSIONI I MALEVE

Kur'ani na teheq vemendje nda nje funksioni gjeologjik mjaft te rendesishem te malave

__________________________________________________  _
NE KEMI KRIJUAR MALE TE PA TUNDURA NE TOKE ME QELLIM QE AJO TE MOS LEKUNDET DHE TRONDITET BASHKE ME TA (El-enbija-31)
__________________________________________________
Sic vihet re ne kete ajet eshte shpallur se malet luajne  ne parandalimin e tronditjeve dhe lekundijeve te Tokes


Ky fakte nuk ishte i njojtur nga askush ne kohen kur u shpall Kur'ani .

Ne te vertet ai u zbulua jo shume kohe me pare dhe kjo vetem si rezultat i zbulimeve te gjeologjis bashkohore sipas ketyre zbulimeve malet shfaqen si rezultat levizjeve dhe perplasjeve te shtresave masive te cilat formojne koren e Tokes.Kur dy shtresat perplasen me njera tjetren shtresa me e forte rreshqet poshte shtreses tjeter e cila perkulet ne maje duke formuar lartesite dhe malet shtresa e poshteme fillon e zgjerohet duke u shtrire thelle ne Toke 
Kjo nenkuptone se pjesa e poshtme e maleve eshte po aq e madhe sa edhe pjesa e dukshme mbi Toke

Ne nje tekst shencore sruktura e maleve eshte pershkruar si me poshte

Atje ku kontinentet jane me te trasha si p.sh. vargmalet korja zhytet thelle ne mantel 
Ne nje ajet Kuranor kjo veti e malave eshte vene ne dukje nga nje krahasim i maleve me kunja

_______________________________________________
A NUK BEME NE TOKEN TE PERSHTATSHME PER JETE NDESA MALET SI KUNJA(En-nebe 6-7)
_________________________________________________

Me fjale te tjera duke u shtrire mbi dhe nen siperfaqen e Tokes ne ato pika ku bashkohen shtresa te ndryshme malet mbajne lidhur keto shtresa me njera-tjtren ne kete menyre ato fiksojne koren e Tokes parandalojne grumbullimin e saj mbi apo ndermjet shtresave te magmes
Shkurt ne mund te krahasojme malet me gozhde te cilat mbajne drrasat te mbethyera se bashku
Vetia fiksuese e maleve ne literaturen shkencore eshte pershkruar me termin "ISOSTSZIA"
"Isostazia"do te thote :ekulibri i pergjithshem i kores se Tokes i mbajtur nga qarkullimi i materjaleve shkembore poshte siperfaqes si rezultat i shtypjes gravitacionale ky rol kaq i rendesishem i maleve i cili u zbulua nga gjeollogjia moderne dhe nga kerkimet sizmike eshte shpallur ne Kur'ane shekuj me pare si nje shembull i dijes absolute te krijimit te Allahut

_______________________________________________
NE KEMI KRIJUAR MALE TE PA TUNDURA NE TOKE ME QELLIM QE AJO TE MOS LEKUNDET DHE TRONDITET BASHKE ME TA (El-enbija-31)-
__________________________________________________  __



3) DETET NUK PERZIEN ME NJERI TJETRIN


Nje nga vecorite karakteristike te deteve eshte shpallur ne ajetet e Kur'anit si me poshte

____________________________________________
AI BERI DY DETE TE BASHKOHEN ME NJERI TJETRIN NDERMJET TYRE KA NJE PENGESE QE NUK I LEJON TE PERZIHEN (Err-RRahman 19-20)
__________________________________________________
Kjo karakteristik e deteve qe rine ngjitur me njeri tjetrin pa u perzier mes tyre eshte zbuluar jo shume kohe me pare nga studuesit e oqeanve per shkak te forces fizike te quajtur "tensioni siperfaqsor"ujrat e deteve fqinj nuk perzihen 
Ishkaktuar nga diferenca e dendesis se ujrave tensioni siperfaqsore i ndalon detet te perzihen sikur nepermjet tyre te ekzistonte ne te vertet nje penges
Aspekti i interpretimit te keti fenomeni eshte se ai eshte shpallur ne kurane ne kohen kur njerzit nuk kishin njohuri mbi  fiziken tensionin siperfaqsor apo oqeanografin


Pra a eshte vet shkenca qe po zbullon te njejtat gjera qe jane shkruajtur ne Kur'an 1 400 vjet me pare 

Por Kurani nga qe eshte i gjth anshem 
nuk haron te na kujtoj per mos besimtaret 
ja c'far thuhet 

________________________________________________
GJENDIJA E MOS BESIMTARIT ESHTE SI ERRESIRA NE NJE DET TE THELLE E TE MADH AI ESHTE I MBULUAR NE VALE TE TJERA E MBI TO GJENDEN RE TE DENDURA ERRESIRE MBI ERRESIRE NESE DIKUSH DO TE ZGJASTE DOREN NUK DO TE ISHTE NE GJENDIJE TA SHIHTE ATE (En-Nur-40)
_______________________________________________

Po te doni ju sjell dhe shume e shume te tjera perputhjet e shkences me Kur'anin Fisnik

Pra shkenca do sdo nuk diskutohe qe do tja le fjalen Zotit sundusit te 7 qiejve 

Paqa dhe meshira e All-llahut qofte me ne

----------


## Iliri88

Feja, dhe ketu nuk e kam fjalen per c'do fe qe ka egzistuar ne histori, por vecanarisht per fete semitike te islamit, kristjanizmit, dhe judeizmit, eshte shume e varfer ne njohurine e natyres.  Kjo duket qarte nga  idete themelore qe i bashkojne shkrimet e te gjitha ketyre feve.  E para eshte ideja e krijimit te botes brenda 6 ditesh.  Ne Kuran flitet per nje dite ne jeten e Allahut te barabarte me 1000 vjet ne jeten e njeriut dhe duke u bazuar ne keto "fakte", mosha e planetit na del se eshte rreth 8000 vjet.  U deshen miljarda vjet sipas shkences qe te formohet planeti dhe te arrije formen e tij sot.  Si Bibla ashtu edhe Kurani pranojne Adamin si njeriun e pare.  Bibla rreshton te gjitha gjeneratat e njerzimit qe nga Adami gjer tek Jezusi dhe te del qe njeriu ka egzistuar mbi bote rreth 4 mije vjet.  Shkenca te tregon fosile milion-vjecare, arkeologjia te tregon struktura te ndertuara nga dora e njeriut rreth 6000 b.c.  Feja te tregon per permbytjen e botes brenda 40 diteve te shiut, ligjet e fizikes nuk lejojne nje fenomen te tille.  Feja te tregon se na u ndertua nje arke ku te gjitha llojet u futen brenda saj per ti shpetuar permbytjes se madhe, shkenca zbulon eshtrat e dinozaureve qe jane pothuajse sa vete arka e noahut.  Feja islame te thote qe hena eshte me larg sesa yjet, tashme edhe lopa ka aq inteligjence sa ta dije te kunderten.  Profeti i islamit te tregon se muslimani perdor vetem nje zorre per tu ushqyer, ndersa te tjeret perdorin shtate zorre.  Edhe anatomia te ndryshon po u bere musliman.  Shkenca, apo edhe llogjika e femijes se klases se pare nuk e pranon nje gje te tille.  Profeti i islamit te thote se dielli rrotullohet rreth tokes, madje qe ai do te lind nga perendimi etj., por tashme shkenca e ka te qarte se e kunderta eshte e vertete.

Duhet te kuptohet Redi qe shkenca dhe feja kane synime te ndryshme.  Njena kerkon kontrollimin e plote te njeriut, tjetra clirimin e tij duke i dhene drite, duke hapur para tij librin e vertete te zotit ne te cilin njohuria e jetes dhe e universit jane te verteta dhe jo disa perralla absurde nacionaliste.  Feja ka si qellim mbrojtjen e interesave te nje kombi, apo te nje rrace, shkenca ka si qellim mbrojtjen e interesave te mbare njerzimit.

Po lexove mesiper, shikon se sa larg shkon feja ne kontrollimin e njeriut, dhe se si ajo gjithashtu shperndan varferine mendore nepermjet monopolit mbi te verteten.  Eshte me e lehte te thuhet dhe te pranohet sqarimi i egzistences se hekurit me ato fjale te kuranit sesa me studimin e plote te kimise se hekurit me anen e se ciles behet i mundur krijimi i celikut etj.  

Ne c'do dite te jetes sone, funksjonojme me shume me ndihmen e shkences.  Qe nga momenti kur del nga shtepia, gjer ne momentin kur shkon qe te flesh, shkenca dhe hapat e saj jane gjithnje prane nesh.  Edhe ketu kur shkruajme ne kete forum, kur lexojme ne kete forum, kjo eshte e mundur vetem nepermjet shkences.  Nuk ka asnje dituri ne veprat fetare semitike qe ndihmuan ne zbulimin e elektricitetit.  Mesiper thuhet se gjoja shkenca po na zbuloka gjerat qe ishin zbuluar ne shekullin 7te ne arabi, kjo me teper nje thenje nacionaliste sesa fetare, por do te doja te dija se ku ne shekullin e 7te apo letersine e asaj kohe ishin formulat e elektricitetit.  Dy gjera jane te sakta, pothuajse te gjitha zbulimet madheshtore ne teknologji vijne nga nje bote ne te cilen jane te ndara feja me shtetin.  Dhe e gjithe prapambetja ka mbetur ne shtetet ku zoteron feja, kryesisht ato muslimane per shkak te natyres se fese islame.  Pra kjo ne vehten e saj kundershton idene qe "mosbesimtari" ai qe nuk lutet 5 here ne dite eshte ne erresire kurse muslimani apo ndonje tjeter, eshte ne drite.  E kunderta eshte e vertete po te bazohesh ne faktet e realitetit te botes sot. 

Konflikti ne mes fese dhe shkences ka qene dhe eshte i ashper.  Ne nje kohe kur kisha katolike kishte monopol mbi te verteten ne Evrope, djegja e njeriut per shkak te zbulimeve shkencore ishte normale ne emer te teorive absurde.  Toka na ishte e rrafshet dhe ate se luante as topi.  Martin Luther e rrezoi kishen katolike nga evropa veriore e perendimore, dhe kjo beri te mundur renjen e kristjanizmit nga pushteti.  Sot, nuk njoh asnje shtet ne perendim ku kishtaret jane pjese e parlamentit apo senatit.  Madje ketu ne USA eshte jashte ligjit qe te kete ndonje ndikim feja ne shkollat publike.  Kjo behet me qellimin e ngritjes se gjeneratave te reja edukata e te cilave eshte plotsisht e bazuar tek shkenca dhe e pa njollosur nga idete absurde fetare.  Rezultati eshte mese i dukshem nga zhvillimi ekonomik e industrial i perendimit ne krahasim me prapambetjen e plote te lindjes.

Kur po flasim per shkence dhe fene, po flasim per guximin dhe friken.  Shkenca eshte guximi i njeriut per te kerkuar rrugen, per te kuptuar mjedisin, per te perballuar injorancen.  Feja eshte rezultati i injorances, rezultati i frikes, rezultati i dembelizmit mendor dhe fizik ku eshte me mire qe nje parajse te imagjinohet sesa te ndertohet.  Faktet qe vertetojne egzistencen e zotave arabe dhe cifute jane zero.  Faktet qe vertetojne ngjarjet themelore biblike e kuranike jane zero.  Vetem faktet qe vertetojne te kunderten dalin nga shkenca.  

I

----------


## Julius

Nuk mund te thuash se feja eshte kunder shkences. Keto te dyja per mendimin tim plotesojne njera tjetren. Te perjashtosh fene dhe te pranosh vetem shkencen nuk do te ishte rruga me e mire. Ndryshimi me i madh midis te dyjave eshte se feja eshte e bazuar ne moral ndersa shkenca jo. Jane te shumte njerezit e shquar qe vleresojne fene ne studimet e tyre. Te gjitha keto duhet te merren parasysh. Eshte e vertete se feja ka gabuar ne te shkuaren por te njejten gje mund te themi dhe per shkencen. Njerezimi qe te eci perpara ka nevojen e te dyjave.

----------


## geni_vl

Une nuk mendoj se feja me shkencen jane akoma ne opozite, jam i sigurt qe edhe vete personalitetet me te larta te te gjitha feve e dine shume mire se nuk e krijoi zoti boten dhe qe njeriu nuk u krijua nga dheu. Por feja duhet ti ruaj edhe per shume kohe keto pozita qe ka aktualisht sepse ajo sherben si nje rregullator per njerezimin. Per mendimin tim eshte kjo aresyeja qe e ben te duket fene ne opozite me shkencen. Nuk besoj se ndokush mund ta vere ne dyshim qe e ardhmja e njerezimit eshte vetem shkenca. Mua personalisht me pelqen te besoj qe ka nje zot por...

----------


## altin55

Kur;ani nga eshte i gjith anshe nuk ka haruar te thote per njerz si Iliri dhe ky patrioti im
pervec erresires te jo besimtari Kur'ani fisnik na thote

Jo jo ! ne qofte se ai nuk ndalon ne do ta kapim prej ballukeve 
Balluke genjshtare dhe mekatare(El-Alek 15 - 16)

1)KUR'ANI DHE BIOLOGJIA
ZONA E TRURIT QE KONTLLON LEVIZJEN

__________________________________________________
JO JO! NE QOFTE SE AI NUK NDALONE NE DO TE KAPIM PREJ BALLUKEVE BALLUKE GENJESHTARE DHE MEKATARE(El-Alek 15-16)
_____________________________________________

Fraza :balluke genjeshtare dhe mekatare"ne ajetin e mesiperm eshte mjafje interesante .
Perse i quan Kur'ani floket e pjeses se perparme te kokes genjeshtar dhe mekatare?
A nuk eshte vete njeriu genjeshtar dhe mekatar .Cila eshte lidhja qe ekziston midis genjeshtres dhe mekatit nga njera ane dhe ballukeve (apo floket te pjeses se perparme te kokes) nga ana tjeter???????
Kerkimet kryesore kohet e fundit zbuluan se fusha ballore e cila eshte pergjegjse per drejtimin e gjitha funksioneve specifike te trurit ndodhet ne pjesen e perparme te kafkes
Vetem 60 vitet e fundit shkenctaret zbuluan funksionin e kesaj zone gje te cilen ne Kur'an e ka permendur 1 400 vjet me pare 
Nese shohim brenda kafkes ne pjesen e perparme te kokes ne do te gjejme fushen ballore te trurit Ne nje liber me titull"Baza e anatomise dhe psikologjise" ne te cilin perfshihen kerkimet me te fundit mbi efektet e kesaj fushe ne tru thuhet motivimi dhe parashikimi per te planifikuar dhe per te filluar levizjet ndodh ne pjesen e perparme te lobit ballor pikerishte ne fushen ballore .Kjo eshte nje zone ku ndodh procesi informus
Libri gjithashtu thote ne lidhje me perfshirjen e saj ne motivim fusha ballore mendohet te jete gjithashtu qendra funksionante e agresionit keshtu kjo zone e trurit eshte pergjegjse per planifikimin motivimin dhe kryerjen e puneve te mira e te keqia ashtu si c eshte pergjegjse per thenjen e genjshtrave dhe te verteta 
Eshte me se e qarte shpallja 
"Balluke genjeshtare dhe mekatare"
perputhet tersisht me shpjegimin e mesiper 
Ky fakt te cilin shkenctaret e zbuluan 60 vitet e fundit eshte shpallur ne Kur'ane shume shekuj me pare

Ishallah ju vjen kjo ne te arthmen

Dicka tjeter qe na shkruan ky djalosh 
se dielli nuk leviz

2) KUR'ANI DHE ASTRONOMIA 
      ORBITAT
Duke iu referuar Kur'anit dielli dhe hena levizin ne nje orbit te caktuar
__________________________________________________
ALL-LLAHU KRIJOJ NATEN E DITEN DIELLIN E HENEN DHE SECILI PREJ TYRE NOTON NE ORBITE (El-Enbija-33)
_______________________________________________
Ne nje ajet eshte permendur se dielli nuk eshte i palevizshem por leviz ne nje orbit te caktuar
________________________________________________
EDHE DIELLI LEVIZ DREJT KUFIRIT TE TIJ PERFUNDIMTAR AJO LEVIZJE ESHTE PERCAKTIM TE FUQIPLOTIT(Ja-Sin 38)
__________________________________________________  __

Keto argumente te komunikuara ne Kur'an u zbuluan prej vezhgimeve astronomike 
Shume shekuj me vone sipas llogaritjeve te eksperteve te astronomis dielli udheton me nje shpejtesi marramendese prej 720.000km ne ore ne drejtim te yllit Vega ne nje orbite te vetme te quajtur maja diellore kjo do te thote se dielli pershkron afersisht 17.280.000km ne dite
Bashke me diellin te gjitha planetet dhe satelitet brenda sistemit gravitacional te diellit pershkojne gjithashtu te njejten distance per me teper se gjitha yjet ne univers bejne nje levizje te ngjshme

Ne Kur'ane eshte shpallur se i tere qielli eshte mbushur me rruge e orbita si ajo e diellit

________________________________________
BETOHEM NE QIELLIN PLOTE RRUGE (Edh-Dhariat-7)
___________________________________________

Ne univers ndodhen rreth 200 miljarde galaktika dhe secila prej tyre permban reth 200 miljarde yje 
Pjesa me e madhe e ketyre yjeve kane planete dhe pjesa me e madhe e keture planeteve kane satelit
Keta trupa gjigande levizin ne orbitate caktuara sipas nje levizje te perllogaritur ne menyre precize 
Per miljona vite me rradhe te gjith keta trupa "notojne"ne orbiten e tyre ne nje harmoni dhe regull te perkryer 
Per me teper  nje numer i kometash levizin ne orbitar e percaktuara per to
Orbitat ne univers nuk jane karakteristike vetem e trupave qiellor dhe vete galaktikat udhetojne me nje shpejtesi marramendese ne orbitat te projektuara per to 
Gjata kesaj levizje asnje prej trupave qiellor nuk i ze rrugen apo perplasen me te tjeret
Sigurisht qe ne kohen e shpalljes se Kur'anit njerzimi nuk zotronte teleskope elektronik apo teknologjie avancuar te vezhgimit te trupave miliona km ne hapesire 
Ashtu sic nuk dispononte njohurite e sotme te fizikes apo astronomis ndaj ne ate kohe nuk ishte e mundur te zbulohej ne menyre shkencore se hapesira eshte "plote rruge dhe orbita" sic eshte shpallur ne ajetin Kur'anor 
Te gjitha trupat qiellore duke perfshire edhe planetet satelitet yjet madje dhe galaktikat kane orbitat e tyre te caktuara me llogaritje teper delikate 
Ai qe vendosi kete rregull edhe ekuliber te perkryer eshte All-llahu krijusi i universit
Dhe as qe mos e vini ne dyshim

U thirni ballukeve o te mjere

----------


## Iliri88

Duke patur parasysh nivelin e zhvillimit teknologjik te lindjes se mesme, ideja qe kurani eshte veper shkencore eshte absurde e qesharake.  Kurani nuk eshte veper shkencore, eshte kushtetuta e nacionalizmit arab.  Kjo vertetohet nga realiteti i cili tregon qe vendet me te prapambetura ne bote jane pikerisht ato islamike.

----------


## altin55

Mos nxir foto qe nuk kane lidhje me temen kalamak 

Nuk te tha njeri qe Kur'ani eshte liber shkencor Kur'ani fisnik eshte liber fetar

Kur'ani flete per astronomin por nuk eshte liber astronom por eshte liber fetar

Kur'ani flet per mjeksin por nuk eshte liber per mjeksin por eshte liber fetar


Kur'ani flet per biologjin por nuk eshte liber biolog por eshte liber fetar etj etj etj

Kur'ani dhe Toka
Ererat fokonduse

Ne nje ajet tjeter ne Kur'an eshte permendur karakteristika "fekonduese"e eres si rezultat ise ciles formohet shiu

_______________________________________________
NE I DERGOJME ERERAT FEKONDUESE PASTAJ LESHOJME SHI NGA QIELLI QE T'JU JAPIM PER TE PIRE (El-Hixhr-22)
______________________________________________
Ne kete ajet na behet e qarte se faza e pare e formimit te shiut eshte era .Deri ne fillim te shekullit te XX e vetmja lidhje lidhje e njohur ndermjet eres dhe shiut ishte se "era levize rete" per formimin e shiut
Por ishin kerkimet meteorologjike te kohes se sotme qe zbuluan dhe vertetuan rolin "fekondues" te eres ne formimin e shiut vetia fekonduese e e eres funksionon ne kete menyre 

Ne siperfaqen e oqeanve dhe deteve formohen fllucka ajri si pasoj e shkumezimit te ujit ne momentin qe keto fllucka perplasin me mijra grimca te vogela me diameter nje te qinden e milimetrit ngrihen larte ne ajer
Keto grimca te njohur me emrin "Aerosole"perzihen me pluhurin e Tokes te mbartur nga era ngrihen ne shtresa me te larta te atmosferes ku bien ne kontakt me avuj e ujit kondesohen rreth ketyre grimcave duke u kthyer ne pika te vogla uji te cilat bashkohen me njera-tjetren duke formuar rete dhe pastaj bien ne Toke ne forem shiu
Shic shihet ererat "Fekondojne" avuj e uje me grimcat qe ato mbajne nga deti dhe per rrjedhoj formojne rete e shiut
Nese ererat nuk do ta kishin kete pikat e ujit ne shtresat e larta te atmosferes nuk do te formoheshin kurre dhe nuk do te kishim shi
Pra roli vendimtar i eres ne formimin e shiut eshte shpallur shekuj me pare ne nje ajet te Kur'anit ne nje kohe kur njerzit dinin shume pak rreth fenomeneve natyrore

Pra po e perseris prape

Sikur Kur'ani te ishte prej dikujt tjeter pervec All-llahut njerzit do te gjenin ne te shume kunderthenie(En-Nisa-82)

----------


## geni_vl

Do te me pelqente shume qe keto qe thote KURANI te jene te verteta, por nuk kuptoj perse kur KURANI, i ka shkruar dhjetra shekuj me pare keto gjera qe shkenca i zbuloi vetem perpara 60 vitesh, ne jemi kaq mbrapa? Megjithate ne jemi vetem ne hapat e para te zbulimit te prejardhjes sone dhe nuk e kemi arritur akoma kete, si rrjedhim shume gjera mbeten per tu shpjeguar, deri atehere jam i te njejtit mendim me "Jeto_Jeten" qe keto mbeten "prone" e fese.

----------


## Iliri88

"Ne kete ajet na behet e qarte se faza e pare e formimit te shiut eshte era "

Kjo eshte absurde kur dihet qe faza e pare eshte ne fakt avullimi i ujit.  Era nuk luan rrol ne avullimin e ujit, rroli kryesor luhet nga temperatura.  Pa avullin e ujit nuk mund te formosh rete, pa rete nuk do te formosh shiun.  Pra faza e pare nuk eshte era, dhe era nuk formon shiun.  Po te ishte e vertete, atehere kurdo qe ka ere, ka edhe shi.  Pra formimi i shiut perbehet nga hapa qe as nuk permenden ne ate ajet, dhe era nuk eshte ne asnje menyre hapi i pare.

Cikli i Hidrologjikes eshte i bazuar tek avullimi i ujit i cili vetem nund te behet neprmjet nxehtesise nga dielli dhe se era ne kete hap te pare nuk luan asnje rrol.  Do te doja te dija se ne cilin liber te shkences na u tregoka qe era eshte hapi i pare i formimit te shiut?

Ky eshte vetem nje nga shembujt e absurditetit islam, dhe injorances se ciles i bashkohet arroganca e shkrimeve nacionaliste arabe.

I

----------


## altin55

Ja ta sqarojme dhe per kohen mjeranin mase do Zoti dhe e nxier nga erresira qe eshte zhytur

Relativiteti i kohes

Ne ditet tona relativiteti i kohes eshte nje argument shkencor i vertetuar .Ky argument u zbulua nga teoria Ajnshtajnit ne fillimet e shekullit XX .Me pare njerzit nuk dinin se koha eshte nje koncepte relativ dhe se ajo mund te ndryshonte me ndryshimin e vendit 
Por shkenctari i madh Albert Ajnshtajni vertetoj botesisht kete fakt me teorin e relativitetit ai tregoj se koha varet nga pesha dhe shpejtesia 
Askush nuk kishte thene kete gje aq qarte me pare me perjashtim te Kur'anit ne te cilin gjendet informacion rreth relativitetitte kohes 

Lexoni disa nga ajetet qe flasin per kete teme

______________________________________________
Ata kerkojne prej teje qe t'ua shpejtosh denimin por Allahu nuk e thyen premtimin e vet sepse nje dite te Zoti yt eshte sa nje mije vjet qe llogaritni ju (El-Haxh-47)
__________________________________________________  _
Ai e rregullon ceshtjen (e te gjitha krijesave) prej qiellit ne toke pastaj ajo (ceshtje)ngrihet tek ai ne nje dite qe sipas llogaritjes suaj eshte nje mije vjet (Es-Sexhde-5)
_________________________________________________
Atje ngjiten engjejt dhe shpirti (xhibrili) ne nje dite qe zgjat psedhjete mije vjet (El-Me'arixh-4)
_________________________________________________
 Permendja e relativitetit te kohes ne Kur'an i cili filloj te shpallej rreth vitit 610 eshte nje argument tjeter qe verteton burimin hyjnor te ketij libri te shenjt


Dhe dicka tjeter qe na thote ky mjeran se per faktin qe vendet arabe jane te varfra akuzon Kur'anin

Mua me duket shume llogjik e ceket e ketij kalamaku qe na nxier foto pa pikek e kuptimit

----------


## altin55

> _Postuar më parë nga geni_vl_ 
> *Do te me pelqente shume qe keto qe thote KURANI te jene te verteta, por nuk kuptoj perse kur KURANI, i ka shkruar dhjetra shekuj me pare keto gjera qe shkenca i zbuloi vetem perpara 60 vitesh, ne jemi kaq mbrapa? Megjithate ne jemi vetem ne hapat e para te zbulimit te prejardhjes sone dhe nuk e kemi arritur akoma kete, si rrjedhim shume gjera mbeten per tu shpjeguar, deri atehere jam i te njejtit mendim me "Jeto_Jeten" qe keto mbeten "prone" e fese.*


Azgje nuk zbulohet pa deshirin e Allahut patriot 
d.m.th.ka qene deshira e te madhit qe i ka lejuar kete shkenctar (qe po na kthehen nje nga nje ne fene islame) te zbulojne te verteten. Lexo Kur'anin shiko naturen folli llogjikes dhe llafosemi prape 

shendet dhe me mend ne koke Alti

----------


## altin55

Ti djal o je shume mbrapa o ke te meta mendore 
C'hune shkenca ne propaganden arabe?????????????

pse flet brockulla?????????
folu ballukeve sa seshte vone o mavria ti

----------


## Iliri88

Ne fakt koncepti i qiellit ne kuran nuk barazohet me konceptin e universit ne shkencen moderne.  Qielli ne Kuran besohet te jete nje lloj catie, pra nje cati mbi token dhe nuk ka asgje te beje me konceptin e hapesires se universit sic pretendohet mesiper.

*Ne Kuran 21:32 thuhet:  Dhe Ne e kemi bere qiellin si nje CADER...*

Ky ishte koncepti i vertete i qiellit arab, prandaj flitet per shtate qiej, pra shtate cadra njena mbi tjetren te vendosura mbi nje toke te rrafshet.  Problemi kryesor eshte se catia me e afert me token permban yjet sipas kuranit, ndersa ne mesin e shtate cative eshte hena.  Llogjikisht kjo te dergon tek kuptimi qe hena eshte me larg sesa yjet.

I

----------


## Iliri88

Shkollimi ne shoqerine islamike nuk ka derguar ne asnje lloj zhvillimit shkencor sic pretendohet mesiper.  Ne fakt, edhe sot e kesaj dite ke hoxhallare qe kane dhene fatwa qe tregojne se bota eshte e rrafshet:

Nje nga shkolltaret Islamike me emrin 'Abdul 'Aziz ibn 'Abdullah ibn Muhammad ibn 'Abdullah al-Baz  deklaroi ne nje fatwa te publikuar ne New York Times ne vitin 1995 e cila tregon qe bota eshte e rrafshet duke thene

*"The earth is flat. Whoever claims it is round is an atheist deserving of punishment." shqip "Bota eshte e rrafshet, kushdo qe deklaron qe ajo eshte e rrumbullaket eshte nje ateist qe meriton denimin"* 
---The New York Times, February 12, 1995, p. A-14

Kush eshte ky hoxhe, shkolltari i islamit?  Sipas biografise se tij, ky ka qene i lindur ne vitin 1910 ne nje familje shkolltaresh islamike.  Ka mesuar c'do fjale te kuranit permendesh dhe nje pjese te mire te haditheve islame.  Ne vitin 1950 ka qene mesues ne Institutin Fetar te Rhyadit dhe ne vitin 1970 u be drejtor i Universitetit te Medines.

Ja pra sa i kundert eshte realiteti me ato qe shkruhen mesiper per idene e Kuranit dhe islamit si pishtare te drites shkencore.

I

----------


## altin55

Kur'ani dhe astronomia
Rrumbullaksia e Tokes
__________________________________________________  _
Ai krijoj qiejt e tokes me qellimte caktuar .Ai ia mbeshtjell naten dites dhe diten ia mbashtjell nates (Ez-Zumer-5)
____________________________________________
Fjalet e perdorura ne Kur'an per te pershkruar universin jane mjaft te qarta fjala arabe e cila eshte perkethyer "mbeshtielle"ne ajetin e mesiperm eshte fjala "Tek'uir"
Ne fjalorin arab kjo fjale perdoret per te pershkruar mbeshtjelljen e nje gjeje reth nje gjeje tjeter sic mbeshtillet callma reth kokes
Njoftimi i dhene ne kete ajet per mbeshtjelljen e dites dhe nates me njera tjetren na ndihmon te njohim formen e Tokes 
Kjo mbeshtjellje mund te ndodhe vetem nese Toka eshte e rrumbullakte
Kjo do te thote se rrumullaksia e Tokes eshte thene ne menyre terthore ne Kur'an qe ne shekullin e VII 
Nuk duhet te harojme se gjuha arabe eshte nje gjuhe shume e pasur dhe perdorimi i kesaj folje eshte i rralle gje qe tregon se perdorimi i saj eshte bere me qellim si do qofte ne duhet te sjellim ndermende se njohurit e astronomis te asaj kohe perceptonin boten krejt ndryshe 
Atehere mendohej se bota ishte nje planet i sheshte dhe te gjitha perllogaritjet dhe shpjegimet shkencore ishin te bazuara mbi kete besim 
Ajetet Kur'anor permbajne informacione te cilat ne kemi mundur ti njohim vetem disa shekuj me pare 
Perderisa Kur'ani eshte fjala e Allahut ai ka perdorur fjalet me te sakta kur flet pershkrimin e universit

----------


## Iliri88

Krijimi i njeriut sipas veprave fetare jo vetem qe nuk permban ndonje saktesi, por eshte plotsisht ne kundershtim me konceptet e shkences.  Ketu eshte nje rresht vargjesh te ndryshme nga Kurani te cilat nuk tregojne ndonje konformim rreth nje ideje te vecante te krijimit.

11:61 Eshte ai i cili te ka prodhuar ty nga *TOKA*

32:7 Ai filloi krijimin e njeriut nga *BALTA*

3:59 Ai te ka krijuar nga *PLUHURI*

19:67 Ne e krijuam ate perpara nga *ASGJEJA*

25:54 Eshte ai qe te ka krijuar nga *UJI*

30:19 Ai te krijoi nga *nje person i vetem*

Pra sic duket qarte, librat fetare nuk e kane te qarte as ate te cilen e kerkojne qe te besohet.  Kemi 6 menyra te krijimit mesiper vetem nga nje liber fetar i cili kerkohet qe te pranohet si fjale e vertete hyjnore.

I

----------


## Ekstremist

sa i mencem qe eshte ky i burgosuri88

----------


## Iliri88

nga altin:
*Ja o idjot si e shpjegon Kur'ani fisnik per rrumbullaksin e Tokes 
*

Kurani ne te vertete nuk tregon asgje per "rrumbullaksin" e tokes sic pretendohet mespiper.  Aty thuhet qe erresira i mbeshtjellet drites dhe drita na i mbeshtjellet erresires.  Problemi eshte se as koncepti i drites apo i erresires nuk kuptohet nga kurani.  Erresira eshte thjesht mungese e drites dhe ajo nuk ka asnje tipar fizik ne shkence ku i japin mundesine qe te "mbeshtjellet".  

Kurani e ben te qarte qe bota eshte e rrafshet, madje ai hoxha jot mesiper ketu i merr idete e fatuas injorante:


*Ne Kuran 15:19 thuhet:  Dhe token Ne e kemi shtrire (si nje qilim); dhe mbi te kemi vendosur malet...*

*71:6. A nuk e kemi bere ne token si nje hapesire te gjere,*

Pra ne te dyja vargjet e mesiperme, toka paraqitet si e shtrire, ne te paren ne forme te nje qilimi, ne te dyten ne forme te nje hapesire te gjere.  Toka eshte ne fakt nje sferike dhe nuk shtrihet si qilim, nuk eshte e shtrire por e tere materja qe e perben ate eshte e terhequr nga graviteti drejt qendres.  Ky koncept nuk gjindet ne Kuran, ne vend te saj gjen idene e qilimave.

I

----------


## Iliri88

Muslimanet koherat e fundit kane filluar nje fushate te re te shperndarjes se propagandes arabe.  Kjo e reja perbehet nga koncepti i Kuranit si veper shkencore, apo si nje veper brenda se ciles ka te verteta shkencore.  Ne qendren e ketij koncepti eshte ideja qe Kurani permban njohuri te embriologjise dhe Arabet e Arabise Saudite ftuan Profesorin Moore nga Kanadaja per ti dhene atyre mendimin e tij rreth vargjeve kuranike ku flitet per embriologjine.  Vargu themelor i Kuranit eshte ky:

*Dhe pastaj Ne e kemi kthyer ate pike uji ne cope gjaku, e ate gjak te ngurte e beme cope mishi, e ate cope mishi e kthyem ne eshtra, dhe eshtrave ua veshem mishin, e pastaj ate e beme krijese tjeter...*

Moore u pergjigj duke thene se ishte habitur se sa njohuri kishte Kurani me embriologjine ne shekullin e 7te.  Kjo u be si baze per te ngritur idene qe kurani eshte i perbere nga argumente shkencore.  Problemi eshte i qarte nga vete vargu i Kuranit i cili tregon nje proces hapat e te cilit vete Moore nuk i ka vertetuar ne veprat e tij.  E para eshte ideja e copes se gjakut, apo gjakut te ngurte i cili nuk mund te rritet apo te formoje ndonje cope mishi sic shpjegohet mesiper.  Kete e verteton edhe vete Moore.  Problemi i dyte ka te beje me faktin e njohur nga shkenca e embriologjise qe eshtrat nuk krijohen para mishit sic thote Kurani.  Ne fakt nuk ka dy hapa ne krijimin e eshtrave dhe te mishit sipas embriologjisteve duke perfshire Moore.  Eshtrat dhe muskujt formohen bashkarisht Ne Kuran nuk permendet askund krijimi i organeve i cili eshte hapi i pare sipas embriologjise.  Gjithashtu duket qarte qe ky vargu i cili paraqitet si veper shkencore per nje subjekt te komplikuar te shkences, nuk flet aspak per vezen e femres dhe rrolin qe ajo luan. Sipas Kuranit  i tere procesi eshte vetem zhvillimi i spermes se mashkullit.  Per formimin e njeriut, veza luan po aq rrol te rendesishem sa sperma, por ne Kuran degjon zero per vezen.

Edhe nje here Arabet kerkojne te ringjallin islamin duke shprehur idene absurde qe thote se c'do zbulim ne fushen e shkences qe behet ne perendim eshte ne fakt vetem nje perseritje e gjerave te zbuluara nga kurani ne shekullin e shtate.  Pra Arabet, kane qene te njohur pothuajse me te gjitha fenomenet e natyres dhe te japin me qindra vargje absurde kuranike, hiperbolat dhe metaforat e te cilave na interpretohen ne formula shkencore per te vertetuar nje gje te tille, por realiteti i prapambetjes atje ku zoteron islami ben te qarte te kunderten.

Kombi i Arabise Saudite, c'do vit perfiton shume ekonomikisht nga riti islamik i pelegrinazhit, ku nje pjese e mire e besimtareve muslimane udhetojne ne Arabine Saudite.  Per te siguruar vazhdimin e ketyre udhetimeve qe sjellin pasuri ne Arabine Saudite, Arabet tani kane filluar me kete idene e Islamit si nje lloj burimi te drites shkencore.  Duke patur parasysh qe pjesa dermuese e atyre qe udhetojne per Arabi vijne nga vendet me analfabete te botes, Arabia kerkon te behet edhe qendra e drites shkencore per ata ne nje kohe kur qendra e drites shkencore eshte ne Perendim.  Prandaj edhe Moore iu dhuruan nje shume te mire parash per thenjet e tij te cilat ne realitet nuk i ka mbeshtetur ne veprat e tij mbi embriologjine.  Ne shpjegimin e tij te hapave, Moore nuk e pranon idene e nje "cope gjaku te ngurte" apo idene e eshtrave te krijuara para mishit dhe pastaj te mbuluara me mish.  Ne Arabine Saudite, shtetin e injorances mesjetare, ishte e lehte shprehja e mbeshtetjes se Kuranit ne shkembim te parave, por ne perendim, ne librat e tij te shkruajtur pikerisht per audiencen e edukuar perendimore, Moore eshte i detyruar per te ndjekur hapat qe nuk jane te njejte me Kuranin, dhe per te perfshire hapat qe nuk egzistojne ne Kuran.  Moore ka shkruajtur disa libra ne fushen e Embriologjise por sipas ideve muslimane, nuk perbejne ndonje gje te re se e tere dituria per embriologjine na eshte ne kete varg te Kuranit.


Jetoj ne Shekullin e 21te

I

----------

